# Trustworthy Email DRAFT



## johnblue (Nov 17, 2015)

If you would like to have a horse in this race, comments by Nov 30, 2015:


> This draft guide includes recommendations for the deployment of domain-based authentication protocols for email as well as end-to-end cryptographic protection for email contents.
> 
> Technologies recommended in support of core Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and the Domain Name System (DNS) include:
> 
> ...



url: http://csrc.nist.gov/publications/PubsDrafts.html#SP-800-177


----------



## usdmatt (Nov 17, 2015)

I haven't looked through the whole thing yet but I find those three things listed - SPF, DKIM & DMARC (and TLS) are pretty much required to run a mail system these days.

The big cloud providers like Gmail and Outlook.com are slowly taking over. If you don't want them dropping perfectly legitimate emails without trace or putting them in a Junk folder most users cant find, everything needs to be perfect. If not, get ready for the user complaints about you 'not being compatible' with these global services.


----------

